# unable to negotiate using phone line after hacked 6.2 hughe tivo?



## sangleweb (Nov 21, 2003)

I can't seem get my Dtivo to negotiate after I've hacked it. Every things seems normal except the recording which requires me to connect phone line to activate it. I can only get to negotiate and it failed. Any one have any idea to solve this problem?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the route commands prevent tivo from negotiating even over a phone line.
have you recording will work fine after a reboot.
If you have rebooted the tivo since zippereing and still can't record, telnet into the unit and run fakecall.tcl then reboot again.


----------



## sangleweb (Nov 21, 2003)

I'll let you know how it goes. I've installed superpatch, can I also install zipper, it looks like some thing I would want but I don't want any conflict between the two. Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

what you need now is rbautch's enhancement script


----------



## sangleweb (Nov 21, 2003)

I only need to download the tweak.zip and run it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sangleweb (Nov 21, 2003)

I rebooted the dtivo, install tweak.sh, every thing is perfect and working great, Thanks for all your help. I got one more tivo to go.


----------

